# My Vizsla is huge!



## FlyVizslasFly (Mar 1, 2015)

My 18 month old male Vizsla Dawkins is huge. He is already 27 inches and last time I weighed him in June he was 75 lbs. When do they stop growing? Does anyone else have a big Vizsla?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Wow  At 10mths our Kaylee is 22 inches and almost 40lbs. Her mom was small though so I'm thinking she takes after her. I'm not sure when they stop growing.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's a 100 lbs one (so they say):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJNQMPDRac8


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

My 13 mo. neutered V. is 50 pounds and almost 26 in. tall. When do they stop growing? He looks good, not fat, but lean.


----------



## Watsdakwento (Jan 10, 2016)

My guy is turning 8 months old this week.

He is 25 inches tall at the shoulder and 29 inches wide at the chest. We have not weighed him in almost 2 months, but last reading was 53 pounds.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Miles finally topped off at 75 lbs, also right around 18 months. Hopefully Dawkins has hit his upper threshold, I know Miles tends to think he is still a littly guy who can crawl into anyones lap. This is him with my niece and nephew, they are 4 and 2 respectively.

Jrod


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's 22 inch and 49lb (5 year old), Elvis is 26 inch and 60lb at 19 months, that's big enough for me as they're both working dogs and I'd hate to see more poundage hammering their joints when they're working. Both mine seemed to finish growing at about 16 months I reckon.


----------



## Watsdakwento (Jan 10, 2016)

Our guy has been raw fed since we took him home at 8 weeks. 

Do you think that would have any impact onto his larger than usual size?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

watsdakwento said:


> Our guy has been raw fed since we took him home at 8 weeks.
> 
> Do you think that would have any impact onto his larger than usual size?


I think it's probably more related to genetics than feeding.


----------



## Lincoln Smith (7 mo ago)

Hi! My Vizsla is approaching 80lbs. I had no idea he was going to get this big and was preparing for a 50lb dog. Love him just the same though.




FlyVizslasFly said:


> My 18 month old male Vizsla Dawkins is huge. He is already 27 inches and last time I weighed him in June he was 75 lbs. When do they stop growing? Does anyone else have a big Vizsla?


----------



## djking9207 (10 mo ago)

My 7-year-old boy Rex. He is 90 lbs. His dad was 70lbs and his mom was 50lbs, He was expected to be around his dads size.


----------

